# Warcraft 3 very low fps rate on good computer



## Termis (May 29, 2009)

This problem is killing me. I get very low fps rates for w3 (dota to be more precise). Especially in later game when there's more armies. Fps drops more and more. Here is the weird part:

1. Alt tabing and re alt tabing into the game, makes my fps stabilize for very short time. 
2. Changing graphics doesnt change fps rate at all! doesnt matter if its all high, or lowest resolution. Still lags the same
3. Windows reformatting, reinstalling game, updating drivers, cleaning registry and all other software problem solving doesn't help
4. Alot more advanced game like Tiberium wars in mass battles does NOT lag like warcraft

My computer (laptop ASUS g1sn-x1) specs:
Vista 64 ultimate
Intel duo 1.8ghz
4gb Ram
Geforce 9500m GS

I have no idea what can be wrong. My 4 year old laptop with 1.6 ghz, 1gb ram and geforce 7300go didin't lag anything at all at this same game. Only difference were - windows xp.

So do you guys have any suggestions? Can it be vista problem? I bought computer that should run decent games, but cant play 5 year old game?....


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

It's a Vista issue. http://www.iexbeta.com/wiki/index.php/Windows_Vista_Software_Compatibility_List says to use Windows 98/ME compatibility mode. If that doesn't work try XP or others. Good luck!


----------



## Termis (May 29, 2009)

Hi. I also tried to use windows XP compatibility mode. Had no difference either . maybe its hardware problem or something? I turn off all programs, i check all processes still nothing.


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

If you have an antivirus installed (especially Norton) that could be causing some conflicts/performance issues.

Also, try downloading and running this DirectX 9.0c update. Vista does ship with compatibility for DX9, but there were some fixes for it released afterwards. Download it here:
http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/directx.html

I had one or two games that use DX 9 that ran much better after installing the above.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

This happened to me too, while I was on vista.

I fixed it by popping in the cd, then going to My Computer and right click the disk drive and click explore. Then, navigate to Setup.exe and set that to windows XP compatibility mode. Fixed it for me.


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

So I believe you are implying that the OP uninstalls Warcraft, followed by a reinstall using compatibility mode for the installer exe?


----------



## Termis (May 29, 2009)

I am very sceptical about those compatibility modes, but if DX9 doesnt help, ill try reinstall using compatabilty mode. Im currently away from home, but I will let you know asap if it works or not. thanx for all the help


----------



## kwonsiie (Jun 2, 2009)

its not only vista
same thing happens on windows XP
like mine..
same issue
dont know how to fix it ><


----------



## Termis (May 29, 2009)

nothing really helps. Bought gaming computer and cant play that old game.. my previous laptop 1gb ram with geforece 7300go and 1.6ghz, didint lag ****.. There's no logic in this world anymore


----------



## kwonsiie (Jun 2, 2009)

there never was a logic in the world in the first place 

lol


----------

